

Here's why Google will acquire Uber - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2014/10/08/google-will-acquire-uber-heres-why/

======
minimaxir
You submitted this a couple hours ago. Deleting then resubmitting is against
HN rules.

~~~
apompliano
Didn't know. Thanks for heads up!

